# My setup (or I need to consolidate)



## johnpaul (Oct 22, 2009)

Power:
Panamax 1000+

Display:
Retrographics 808s (67" 4:3)

Sources:
Toshiba HD-A2
Nakamichi DVD-15
Computer (soon with blu-ray) AC3Filter to passthrough SPDIF
DirecTiVo (no satellite at apartment.  )

Switchers:
Crestron Pad8
Extron YCS SW6 MX

Processors / Preamps:
Lexicon DC-1
Crestron PSPHD
Naim NAC-42 with SNAPS

Amps:
Naim NAP-250
Rotel RB-956AX

Speakers: 
Fronts: B&W 603 S3
Rears: B&W 601 S3
Center: LCR 60 S3 (not in use, room too small!)
Linn Isobarik DMS (not in use, room too small!)

Control:
Crestron QM-RMCRX
Crestron VT-3500
Xpanel
Crestron CLW-DIM4RFs
Crestron CKW-DIMRFs

AMX Cardframe (not in use anymore)
AMX EL panel

Cables: 
Naim
Phoenix Gold
Blue Jeans


----------

